

Harmony Rest Parameters - Implementation - adam_freidin

function ___args() {
  var caller = ___args.caller;
  return Array.prototype.slice.call(caller.arguments, caller.length);
};<p>function show(a,b) {
  return ___args();
}<p>alert(show(1,2,3,4,5).join(',')) // alert("3,4,5")
======
adam_freidin
<http://brendaneich.com/2011/01/harmony-of-my-dreams/>

